# New Plower, New Setup, Jumping into the deep end first I guess.



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey everybody - just introducing myself and want to welcome any and all comments on this idea...

I'm moving into a house at the end of about 1/2 mile of bumpy, dirt, mountain road of reasonable width and grade that is not county served and will be mine to plow. Elevation is about 9500 feet. This will be my primary residence and I expect about 200 inches of snow each season. Low temp should be about -20. High wind should be about 120mph. My only experience as a plower is driving with friends who owned plow businesses back east. I'm moving in the end of May, so I have the summer to figure this out.

I'm looking for a GMC or Chevy 3500HD, 4x4, auto, min 6L, 9' blade, dump, sander, crew cab. Have $20K. This is the closest I've found so far - would rather not have to drive it cross country.

What do you guys think?  or :waving: or ?

I'm taking all comers on this one as I already own the house. 

Thanks!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Your list of equipment surely would keep you open during the winter. However, I'd highly suggest a v-plow vs. a straight blade. With the amount of snow and winds you can get in the mountains, you will no doubt have drifting. A v-plow handles drifts and deeper snow much better than a straight does. I've plowed with a V before and currently have a straight blade, without a doubt when I have the chance I will be going to a V-plow. 

Good luck with the new place, sounds really nice.

Buck


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Up North;553799 said:


> Your list of equipment surely would keep you open during the winter. However, I'd highly suggest a v-plow vs. a straight blade. With the amount of snow and winds you can get in the mountains, you will no doubt have drifting. A v-plow handles drifts and deeper snow much better than a straight does. I've plowed with a V before and currently have a straight blade, without a doubt when I have the chance I will be going to a V-plow.
> 
> Good luck with the new place, sounds really nice.
> 
> Buck


Thanks Buck... I really appreciate the response. I realize I should have specified the following: road and drive traverse a moderate slope, and there is a switchback in the middle.

I had considered the v, but am concerned because I expect I'll need to reverse the plow direction force the snow to either side, rather than in both directions. Just want to be able to keep pushing the snow down the hill - there's nothing but downhill and trees for several hundred feet.

What do you think?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you really need a dump with a large sander? A 3/4- 1 ton pickup will handle your needs and you can always get a tailgate sander if needed. I would also get a V-blade, even if you think you won't need it, you will. Your driveway in your area, is what V-blades are built for. Good luck.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

jomofo;553800 said:


> Thanks Buck... I really appreciate the response. I realize I should have specified the following: road and drive traverse a moderate slope, and there is a switchback in the middle.
> 
> I had considered the v, but am concerned because I expect I'll need to reverse the plow direction force the snow to either side, rather than in both directions. Just want to be able to keep pushing the snow down the hill - there's nothing but downhill and trees for several hundred feet.
> 
> What do you think?


The v-plow will give you much more versatility. It can operate the same as a straight blade, you can backdrag with it almost better due to the extra weight, you can put it into an inverted v-formation to scoop snow, or angle it one direction or the other with one side angled further forward to give you better control of the snow while windrowing snow. Granted you may not need all the features a v-plow can offer, but in your neck of the woods I'd rather be armed with a v-plow if it were me. And like I stated above, I have a staight blade currently and when it comes to very deep snow and drifts...I'd almost rather stay home.

One other thing, with a v-plow in deep snow or drifts. You are much less likely to be turned sideways while plowing, with my straight blade if I get too much resistance when pushing snow off at an angle, my truck will push itself sideways across the driveway. If you have a long driveway with lots of trees along it, you could potentially end up with the backend or frontend saddled up to a tree before you know it. Just something to think about.

Buck


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

JD Dave;553802 said:


> Do you really need a dump with a large sander? A 3/4- 1 ton pickup will handle your needs and you can always get a tailgate sander if needed. I would also get a V-blade, even if you think you won't need it, you will. Your driveway in your area, is what V-blades are built for. Good luck.


I think that some years the setup I described will be overkill. What I'm really trying to do is invest in a rig that will have some longevity. I want the dump for gravel, wood, garbage, etc and figured I'd swap the sander off in the summer - will need a good multi-purpose hoist that will handle the plow, box, whatever else...


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

JD Dave;553802 said:


> Do you really need a dump with a large sander? A 3/4- 1 ton pickup will handle your needs and you can always get a tailgate sander if needed. I would also get a V-blade, even if you think you won't need it, you will. Your driveway in your area, is what V-blades are built for. Good luck.


I think that some years the setup I described will be overkill. What I'm really trying to do is invest in a rig that will have some longevity. I want the dump for gravel, wood, garbage, etc and figured I'd swap the sander off in the summer - will need a good multi-purpose hoist that will handle the plow, box, whatever else...



Up North;553804 said:


> The v-plow will give you much more versatility. It can operate the same as a straight blade, you can backdrag with it almost better due to the extra weight, you can put it into an inverted v-formation to scoop snow, or angle it one direction or the other with one side angled further forward to give you better control of the snow while windrowing snow. Granted you may not need all the features a v-plow can offer, but in your neck of the woods I'd rather be armed with a v-plow if it were me. And like I stated above, I have a staight blade currently and when it comes to very deep snow and drifts...I'd almost rather stay home.
> 
> One other thing, with a v-plow in deep snow or drifts. You are much less likely to be turned sideways while plowing, with my straight blade if I get too much resistance when pushing snow off at an angle, my truck will push itself sideways across the driveway. If you have a long driveway with lots of trees along it, you could potentially end up with the backend or frontend saddled up to a tree before you know it. Just something to think about.
> 
> Buck


I think you guys are right about the v. Definately makes sense considering the length of time I expect to be there.. Usually it's only 200", but this year I think it was 330"

Thanks very much for the responses - this is being really helpful.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

So, as I'm digging around, I see $20K is not exactly a magic number.... Looks like, for the truck, it's going to run me either about $10K or more like $25K. And for the plow, I haven't seen a lot of tips on how to save money buying used plow equipment - seems like the good money is on buying new - which is going to run me up to $5K installed.

Also - seems like with the duramax/allison setup and the v-plow, I'd be better off with ~8'... Maybe the Boss V 8'2"... Might be a little easier on the front end. And considering we don't have any non-4wd vehicles, maybe I'll skip the sander... Any of you guys ever heard of a setup that would allow you to tilt a dump slightly and gradually dump gravel, sand or salt as you drive? Or maybe I'd just go with a smaller sander that doesn't fill the box.

I'm digging through the site to see what info I can find about making this a good long term investment (not for return on investment, just for the longevity of the truck and plow)... I'm also trying to avoid spending $30K. I realize that for the most part, this is just a matter of keepin my eye out for the right truck... Believe me I am - ask my wife.

Would really appreciate any other tips that come to mind. If there are none - that's cool - I've got another 30 or 40 threads to read before I come up with any other questions. Thanks a lot guys...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd look for a gas truck that hasn't plowed, you will be able to find a good used blade if you keep looking. Look at the western Pro Flow tailgate sanders, they'll spread anything. You could just buy the truck and plow for now and see if you need a sander later. Also I said gas truck because I don't think your use would justify a diesel. JMO


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks JD Dave... I'll take a look at that sander. and about the truck, If I were to go gas and an 8' blade, you think I'd get the kind of longevity I'm looking for with a 2500hd?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

"Any of you guys ever heard of a setup that would allow you to tilt a dump slightly and gradually dump gravel, sand or salt as you drive?"

You may be referring to an "Under Tailgate Spreader"...stay far away from these. They require central hydraulics (expensive) and lifting your dump to spread salt/sand can be hazardous (overhead obstructions). Just my opinion.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Kevin Kendrick;554207 said:


> "Any of you guys ever heard of a setup that would allow you to tilt a dump slightly and gradually dump gravel, sand or salt as you drive?"
> 
> You may be referring to an "Under Tailgate Spreader"...stay far away from these. They require central hydraulics (expensive) and lifting your dump to spread salt/sand can be hazardous (overhead obstructions). Just my opinion.


Hey, thanks for that. I appreciate the advice.


----------

